# First stay in my (owned) timeshare. ..



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

Leaving for Hawaii to stay in my used, but new to me, timeshare.   Poipu here I come! 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## mclyne (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a wonderful time!! Enjoy every moment of your vacation. Hawaii is a beautiful place.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2016)

I be on Kauai in 20 days myself. Enjoy, you'll love you home resort too. It's in
A great location.


----------



## Gracey (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a great time  Will be in Poipu in the fall picked up a week in a bulk bank for Point of Poipu.  Enjoy!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. Been to Hawaii a few times, second time on Kauai. Looking forward to the two weeks, we never take two week vacations.  Now,where to watch the super bowl? 

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats and enjoy, Taterhed!! Longer stays in Hawaii are divine! Relaxing in the amazing beauty that is Hawaii, and in this case lovely Kauai.

I don't know enough about Kauai to suggest a place to watch the Super Bowl but I do know that lots of larger TS resorts pool bars sometimes put up a big screen for these huge sports events. If you get no good answer here, I would go to trip advisor.com Kauai forum as there are a number of residents and very frequent visitors that are on that forum regularly. There's likely already a thread on that very topic. Have fun!!


----------



## noson7982 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Where to watch Super Bowl*

Rob's Good Time Grill in Lihue.  Not fancy Good food Good selection of Beer prices are Good Local bar with many Televisions
Bob


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoy your stay in the fifty state of the union and remember this it never snows in HAWAII. 

Tathethead

Please enjoy your vacation and all the sunshine. Plus the beach and sand.  Wow that is a great dal.
Plus, you had that big jet airline are by your self.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Enjoy your stay in the fifty state of the union and remember this it never snows in HAWAII.
> 
> Tathethead
> 
> ...



Well, at least it never snows in Kauai. This is a picture of the top of Mauna Kea:


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

noson7982 said:


> Rob's Good Time Grill in Lihue.  Not fancy Good food Good selection of Beer prices are Good Local bar with many Televisions
> Bob


Been there. Not bad, but might just hit Kalapaki Joe’s Poipu.

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Enjoy your stay in the fifty state of the union and remember this it never snows in HAWAII.
> 
> Tathethead
> 
> ...


Yep just me and 250 other people. Thanks

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

Are we there yet?  







sent from my cell phone...


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a great time! You certainly worked hard getting your TS trade ducks in a row.

Suggest you try the lilikoi butter , available at Long's or Walmart, I think. My Honolulu friend sent me some for Christmas. It's yummy :whoopie:


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 31, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> Have a great time! You certainly worked hard getting your TS trade ducks in a row.
> 
> Suggest you try the lilikoi butter , available at Long's or Walmart, I think. My Honolulu friend sent me some for Christmas. It's yummy :whoopie:



MMmmmmm, lilikoi!!! I like just about ANYthing lilikoi!!! Have fun, Taterhed!!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

Southerngirl528 said:


> MMmmmmm, lilikoi!!! I like just about ANYthing lilikoi!!! Have fun, Taterhed!!


I'll try it! 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Harry (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoy. I have watched many Super Bowls from Waiohai Beach Bar. Go to Beach House for that special night.

Harry


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

Harry said:


> Enjoy. I have watched many Super Bowls from Waiohai Beach Bar. Go to Beach House for that special night.
> 
> Harry


We did the beach house last year don't know if we'll do it again this year or try someplace new like red Salt or tide pools. .. I looked at doing the kauai grill at the Saint Regis but wow $$$$

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 31, 2016)

My friends recently ate at Tidepools and were not very impressed for the money.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm getting excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 31, 2016)

Taterhed, I love that there are more Hawaii freaks out there than me!!! Thanks for taking us along on your wonderful trip to Kauai!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 1, 2016)

You'll love it this time of the year rather than September, IMO.  Great time to see the whales too.  Enjoy your trip on this beautiful Island.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 1, 2016)

We made it!   Home sweet home for the next two weeks

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2016)

Let us know when you see your first whale, which will probably be within 5 minutes after you start looking.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 1, 2016)

Great pictures...keep posting....enjoying them...


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 1, 2016)

Is the Marriott going to do a Super bowl party?  The bar would not be a good place but I could see the resort setting up something for the game.

Aloha!


----------



## Greg G (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep, keep the pictures coming Rob.   Expecting lots of snow here in Iowa Tues/Wed.

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Feb 1, 2016)

Having a great first day, more cool pictures later. Off to Costco now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 1, 2016)

Only in the Kauai Costco





sent from my cell phone...


----------



## amycurl (Feb 1, 2016)

I wanted to take pics of all the cool stuff in the Maui and Big Island Costcos and see if I could get #notinmyCostco to trend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

Even prettier at night

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures. We're having a hard time counting the days until we get there.


----------



## ekajun1957 (Feb 2, 2016)

We are down to 36 days until arrival on Kauai and seems like an eternity, doing a week.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm down to 18 days and these pictures help.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

We were very concerned about the view from our room for the first stay.... Waiohai is a fabulous resort and Poipu is amazing, but the resort is not known for its views and the 'parking-lot hales' are not my cup of tea.  But...
Upon check-in, we were given a room that met our requests. The lovely lady at the desk let us know that the room was a special-needs room and that we were welcome to check it first to make sure we were ok with it.  After looking at the room (which had a great interior view, but some features which didn't work for us) we were allowed to choose a different (standard) guest room.  The rooms offered to us (we're Island View) were very, very nice rooms.  A big _mahalo _to the courteous attendant. As you can see below, we have a wonderful room and the view (including our slice of ocean view) is soothing and tropical. Listen to the sound of the state bird! in the background.
Also, the parking (underground) is fabulous.  Close to elevators, cool and protected. Nothing easier. 
The road construction is almost completely done between Poipu and Lihue.  Costco was amazing as always.  If your a single-malt drinker, they always have some amazing deals on high-end scotch and some decent bubbly too.  Plus, with gas .50 cent a gallon cheaper, your membership cost goes way down!
Thanks for all the positive comments, it really is paradise here and we are loving our 'used' timeshare.  :whoopie:


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning on the lanai , hear the state bird of Hawaii!









sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/153946024






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

breakfast in a timeshare and you don't have to tip the waiter


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Is the Marriott going to do a Super bowl party?  The bar would not be a good place but I could see the resort setting up something for the game.
> 
> Aloha!



Less party, more like extended happy hour.  
But, the setting is nice!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Let us know when you see your first whale, which will probably be within 5 minutes after you start looking.



Saw my first whale (spout) at about 1 min 55 seconds.  Not a record, but impressive.

Very high surge/surf conditions (35' on northwest shores) this week.  Whales backed out.

Nice conditions now and thru weekend though!

Can't wait.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 2, 2016)

Went to the concierge activities brief....all 1.2 hours of it.  It's not a timeshare sales presentation, but it is trying unless you have a sense of humor!

But, there were only about 23 people (families) there and so the odds were much better than that lottery tickets I wasted money on.

Won the 2 for 1 Capt Andys trip.  Yeah...  So, going on the trip this Friday.  Maybe gonna do the dinner cruise on the Star next week.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2016)

Great trip yesterday down to polihale beach amazing scenery.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2016)

Mahaulepu  was on the agenda today









sent from my cell phone...


----------



## artringwald (Feb 4, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Mahaulepu  was on the agenda today
> 
> sent from my cell phone...



How did you get there? Hiking or the bone jarring pothole road?


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2016)

That would be the bone jarring pothole road with the tires at about 32 psi Jeep Jeep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Safe in it's  underground lair

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2016)

Eight months and counting...  

Glad you're having fun, Rob.  Keep it up!

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/154212540


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/154212939

Love the tidal pool thirty feet above the surf.  Now, exactly How does that work?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2016)

IF anybody has any questions or needs a shot of anything or answers about stuff on the island....I'm here and can ask/take pics.  Let me know.  LOVE this place.  Forget how much every time we're back.  
Forgot my favorite thing:  a glass of wine and sunsets


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2016)

Have you been all the way up north to Ke'e?  How are the conditions?


----------



## presley (Feb 4, 2016)

If you find a turtle spot, please take some turtle pics.

If you go to Waimea canyon, let me know how the hikes are. I am wondering how long they are/how difficult they are.

TIA.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2016)

Wiamea Canyon has all kinds of hikes - from gentle little 15 min. walks, to grueling steep, long hikes, and everything in between.  It's a big area.

I like the swamp trail, if the weather cooperates.  If there has been a lot of rain, the steep dirt road will be a mud bog, and you can't get to the start of the trail.

If you stop and ask at the ranger station they usually know what the conditions are like.

We almost always see turtles at Lawai'i Beach (Beach House.)  They feed right on the rocky point there.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 4, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Love the tidal pool thirty feet above the surf.  Now, exactly How does that work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



It only takes one big wave.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 4, 2016)

Loving the photos and updates, Taterhed! Keep 'em up!!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2016)

Going out on the captain Andy's snorkel trip this morning very excited going to the Napali Coast!





sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2016)

Amazing sunsets last night thought I'd share
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2016)

Farmers markets are fab. This one up at the k+9 shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sent from my cell phone...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2016)

Rob - Is any type of fruit available this time of year?  How are snorkeling conditions at Poipu?


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 5, 2016)

Love your photos and how was Captain Andy's Snorkel trip?

I can hardly wait to return to HI next month.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Rob - Is any type of fruit available this time of year?  How are snorkeling conditions at Poipu?


The local markets had all the fruit and vegetables available of course some sell out faster than others. The local Safeway had everything you could ever want and more no shortage of any type of fruit or vegetable.

 conditions at Poipu  were good. We enjoyed snorkeling there but surf conditions at the beginning of the week we're very rough and it made for some less-than-ideal visibility

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 6, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Love your photos and how was Captain Andy's Snorkel trip?
> 
> I can hardly wait to return to HI next month.


Captain Andy's Napali snorkle trip was in a word, amazing absolutely wonderful. We're going out next week on the star dinner cruise and expect it to be equally wonderful. We saw whales turtles we had a wonderful time and we saw the majesty of the Napali Coast.















sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Greg G (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice.  

Greg


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonderful pix, Tater!!! Less than 90 days before we are back on Maui and your pix and postings are both helping the wait and making me anxious to go!


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 6, 2016)

Great pics, thanks for sharing Taterhead!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 6, 2016)

Having fun reading your posts about having fun ! Glad you are enjoying Kauai.


----------



## ekajun1957 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just a month and a day till we leave. Are you doing the South Side Sunset tour or Napali. I know we won't be doing Napali my wife can't handle the motion and length of time. Let us know how that goes if you do go.


----------



## Kapolei (Feb 7, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Farmers markets are fab. This one up at the k+9 shops
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is one of the great benefits of a timeshare.  Buy Local from farmers markets 

Nice posts.  I am enjoying the thread.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 7, 2016)

At Brennecke's beach side waiting for the game to start drinking cheap Mai Tai's having a good time   

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 8, 2016)

Ah yes.  The helicopter ride.   Splendiferous.  I had to make up a word it was so great. Behold the majesty that is Napali. .....














sent from my cell phone...


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2016)

Great pictures. I love Napali. 12 more days for me. DW just told me she's 
Going to skydive while we're there. My feet will be planted firmly on the 
Ground.


----------



## Dollie (Feb 10, 2016)

*Fruit and Beaches*



DeniseM said:


> Is any type of fruit available this time of year?



Just returned from 3 weeks at The Point.  At the supermarket we purchased:

Pineapple - very ripe and juicy
Apple-bananas - make sure you let them turn yellow before cutting them up
Mango - not in season now, this one came from South America
At the farmer's market in Hanapepe:

Apple-bananas
Papaya
Star fruit
Rambutans
Soursop -ugly green fruit new to us, probably won't buy it again



DeniseM said:


> How are snorkeling conditions at Poipu?


The largest swells of the season, 35 to 45 feet were coming in.  No swimming on the north shore.  Beaches on the south shore where choppy.  The sandbar at Po`ipu Beach has disappeared since 2 years ago.  The wave action has changed making it choppier on the snorkeling right side.  Maha`ulepu was relatively calm but the road is the worst I have ever seen it.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like you had a great time on your helicopter ride.  You can get some pretty spectacular snapshots from up there as evidenced by your photos.
Was it a fairly calm that day?   I remember when I took mine I had taken dramamine and did fine while on the helicopter but was a little queasy right after we landed.  My wife had no problems at all.

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Feb 10, 2016)

Amazing day for the helo ride.  Blue Hawaiian was incredible. 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 19, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Enjoy your stay in the fifty state of the union and remember this it never snows in HAWAII.
> 
> Tathethead
> 
> ...



Yes it does snow in Hawaii. Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 19, 2016)

Taterhed, what is the name of your resort...It's really beautiful and I loved that it's used...LOL



taterhed said:


> breakfast in a timeshare and you don't have to tip the waiter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Taterhed, what is the name of your resort...It's really beautiful and I loved that it's used...LOL



Looks like tater head is at the Marriott Waiohai in Poipu.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 19, 2016)

I really need to close this post out with pics and comments.... just too busy; back at work.

 sigh.  I miss my beach and walks and 82 degree sunny skies.....


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I really need to close this post out with pics and comments.... just too busy; back at work.
> 
> sigh.  I miss my beach and walks and 82 degree sunny skies.....




Great ad for the Tug t-shirt. 

Dave


----------

